# Human Proteome Folding computation error



## hat (Jan 11, 2010)

I'm starting to think that something's up with this project. My system is OCCT linpack stable, memtest86+, you name it, nothing other than this particular project gives me trouble. Every one I get says computation error within a few minutes of it running.


----------



## neoreif (Jan 11, 2010)

Good day bro! Well I guess it really is true then that the human proteome project causes errors even on very stable systems and even on high end ones! Ion's probably right bro that we crunchers should shy away from this project! never had experienced the problem though because ever since I started crunching, I excluded this WU from my projects! The big question is WHY? Maybe we ought to raise this question at the WCG site and tell the guys there that something's probably not right with this project!


----------



## RAMMIE (Jan 12, 2010)

neoreif;1712633..... Maybe we ought to raise this question at the WCG site and tell the guys there that something's probably not right with this project!:slap::wtf:[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> They already know.


----------



## hat (Jan 12, 2010)

So then it's safe to say that there's a problem with that particular project, not system instability? Like I said I can pass though OCCT Linpack, Memtext86+, and anything else I can throw at it... except human proteome folding.


----------



## hat (Jan 12, 2010)

hat said:


> So then it's safe to say that there's a problem with that particular project, not system instability? Like I said I can pass though OCCT Linpack, Memtext86+, and anything else I can throw at it... except human proteome folding.



eh?


----------



## 123bob (Jan 12, 2010)

Yes, it's safe to say the project has a problem.  It has had a problem for some time and there are many threads about it on the WCG HPF2 forum.  I quit running it entirely a while ago.

Regards,
Bob


----------



## theonedub (Jan 12, 2010)

From the Crunching Tips Sticky:



RAMMIE said:


> 1  A dedicated cruncher doesn't need more than 1 gig of RAM.1 stick is best.The single       channel  penalty is easy to make up with increased CPU clocks.CPU speed rules in these projects.
> 2 Timings and RAM speed don't matter much.Again go for CPU speed.
> 3  x64 OS and 64 BOINC client will get more points than 32
> *4  Human Proteome Folding creates a lot of problems on a lot of machines.Avoid this project if  you see errors in it.*
> ...


----------

